# Aunt Moggie FALL OPEN 10/29



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

Mogadore Reservoir RT43 boathouse ramp 8:00a-4:30p

Final DoBass event of 2011!!!!

Field is filling! Many new exploring prospect contacts this week from future EEI anglers!!! LIMITED to first 30 teams!

Ramp pays, if positions remain, incurr late fee.

KSU bass team (with a second place float finish in homecoming!) will be on hand and participating!

Where's Akron and Mount Union teams???


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

don't tempt me to round the mount boys up for a go at it... i have a lot of teaching to do for the young grasshoppas'


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Though I've never attended, I'll go ahead and rep THE Ohio State University!
This might get more fun when I'm able to start a fishing team at Ellet High School!

Nip, 
I'm tying the knot this Saturday and I don't mean palomar!!! Wish me luck..........again.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow Culln' don't mess around! Glad you are gettn hitched outside of event dates!!

All this big dock talk from you two.... I see no entries other than KSU- it's DO bass not don't


----------



## JCoeRBK (Dec 6, 2008)

Mount up and Zip on down to watch some big bass holds from the KSU team!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

10 ramp pays are open prior to mail call tomorrow

Working out to be a perfect fall bite day- weak low front pushing into the region sat mid am - should make them eat after a day of sunning Friday!

No Akron or Mt Union reps yet ...scared I'd guess 

KSU teams strong arming at this event!

www.fishKSU.com


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Ill be there


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Steelhead Fever said:


> Ill be there


Super tough event for what I assume was your first EEI!
Saw you pluggin away til the very end though, way to stay at it!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nip,
Still chuckling over the "preacher in a whorehouse" comment!
Do you have any idea how hard it is to sling an Alabama rig under that bridge!!!!???


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

You guys just be thankful I don't own any swimbaits  I woulda TAR'd that whorehouse empty 

Thank you all EEI anglers- 2012 details soon....

http://www.dobass.com/11EEI/FLO/102911.html


----------



## indy (Mar 31, 2011)

Who won it and what weight?


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Click on the link..

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow - tough day on Moggie

Cullin' - congrats on the nuptuals.


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

congrats! to the winners on sunday heard it was a very very tough day on moggie. way to go to john and steve for hangin in there and showing that persistance does pay off congrats! on your 2cnd place finish.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Cull'in said:


> Super tough event for what I assume was your first EEI!
> Saw you pluggin away til the very end though, way to stay at it!


ya, it sure was some tough fishing out there! Ill get them next time!


----------



## 5 bassing (May 15, 2008)

Is the schedule out for EEI 2012 yet??


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Look for updates by next weekend... 

http://www.dobass.com/ohiobasstournaments.html


nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Probably too late but pleeeeeeeease don't do an all Moggie circuit!

We like the diversity of the EEI schedule and we like our bass at Mogadore big.
We can fish the LaDo Series if we want to fish the same lake.

Sincerely yours,
EEI anglers


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

too late... 

we already decided this- keep EEI as it has been - look for diversity :F


----------

